# Any experiences with the Petsmart puppy training?



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

My puppy Rico is now 9 weeks old and before I even picked him up from the breeder I signed us up for puppy training classes at Petsmart. It was $90.00 with a discount for 6 classes. What are your thoughts on this? Petsmart?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Each store is different and really depends on the talent of the individual trainer. It's average for a pet puppy class and not bad to get started with socialization and basics.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's hit and miss. Some people, including my boss, have taken it and loved it. The trainer was good. The next class he took, the trainer wasn't to sharp. I agree with Jamie that it's an average pet puppy class and a good start with socialization.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was very lucky with my trainer at Petsmart and I know it. She has 20 plus years training and she trains at a club to. All her dogs are titled and therapy dogs. I picked her and followed through with her completely with two of my dogs. She used signs, this gave us an idea about rally and she brought in agility equipment as a fun thing to do at the end of class. Her goals from the beginning are getting the dog its CGC and ready for further obedience and/or competition. She never said anything negative when I went to the GSD club and had to get a prong. She has always supported me and my dogs LOVE her. Over the summer we went to some events that she was at with her own dogs(2 Rotts and a Pug) and my GSD spotted her a mile away So I'd have to say that my experience went way beyond just an average puppy class....she is great at what she does and I haven't been able to find anyone that I think is better then her.


----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

I have taken both my gsd's to puppy training. The trainer I have is great and has been training for over 20 years. He also makes himself available via email to help you with anything after your training is over. I guess it is probably hit or miss but that is my experience.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

My trainer from Petsmart (we took classes two years ago) is now training police dogs for a living  He knew SO much about german shepherds and belgian malinois because they were his passion.

When I couldn't afford to pay for Intermediate class, he said I could come for free, as long as he could "practice' training Rocky after class. AKA I got two hours of free training.

Without him, Rocky would have turned out AWFUL. He helped us so much!


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome, great feedback! At least it sounds like it will be a good start and another chance for him to be around other dogs and people!


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

I like Petsmart. I went there with my Pomeranian puppy for their basic puppy class, she was somewhat of a nightmare when I got her (she'd snap, bark uncontrollably, attack other dogs...) and I achieved more with her there than I have with my German Shepherd after 7 months with an expensive "Master Trainer"
I should add that the German Shepherd had zero behavior issues when he got home.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

its hit or miss. depends on the trainer and the experience they have or if they were just thrown into the 2 week class the store sends them to.


----------

